# Omega Pocket Watch



## barrywatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi

Picked up nice Omega pocket watch around 1923 according to the serial number, silver case. I have stripped it down as it needs a new staff which is on order but I then found the centre wheel is damaged beyond repair. I have tried all the usual sources with no luck, if anyone has a breaker or can suggest any more sources I would be obliged. It's a Cal 18 LPB. Don't know if other cals would suit or wether it is unique to that model. Any help gratefully received.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you Calibre number or a frontplate picture, to help identify which movement you need this centre wheel for?


----------



## barrywatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Simon

Thanks for the post. As I said It's a cal 18LPB. I have managed to find one from one of my contacts in Sweden, hopefully when it arrives I can reassemble and get it going. It's a really nice movement as you would expect from Omega. I do love old Omega movements. When I get it up and running I'll post a picture if you are interested.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Would love to see it, up and running. Look forward to the pictures


----------



## peterbr (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

How do you check the manufacturing year of old omega pocket watches? Is there a (hidden) page for it on the omega website?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

barrywatch said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Thanks for the post. As I said It's a cal 18LPB. I have managed to find one from one of my contacts in Sweden, hopefully when it arrives I can reassemble and get it going. It's a really nice movement as you would expect from Omega. I do love old Omega movements. When I get it up and running I'll post a picture if you are interested.
> 
> ...


 a picture of the parts would be good also. vin


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Sorry, I wonder how is damaged the center wheel and is it really beyon repair... Can You show a picture?

Omega.. They are good movements, but nothing special, just litle above midle class... Nothing to do with high quality class...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have some spare movements for those, if i can find them will message you


----------

